# MAC PRO Haul 091808



## wynchester76 (Sep 18, 2008)

YouTube - MAC PRO Haul PT-1 091808
YouTube - MAC PRO Haul Pt-2 091808

I hope its ok to post vids vs typing it all out???


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

Enjoy everythin!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Esme (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL at your honey! Too cute. And the paint pot. You almost squeed! Isn't it preeeeeety! Oh geez, and you think those prices are high? Don't move here!!
I swear I loved this just to hear an American Accent. Love it. I am now homesick!
Enjoy.


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 24, 2008)

Great vids! Enjoy your haul! And tell your husband thanks for opening the pp for us all to see!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 26, 2008)

You are funny, loved the way you explained things, like I was right there w/you.  Enjoy!


----------



## val-x (Sep 27, 2008)

Yay! Teal!


----------



## lablonde (Sep 27, 2008)

So funny enjoy your new stuff


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Teal!


----------

